# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Repeating mantra in theta vs beta brain state.

## MrOMGWTF

Does it make any difference to repeat your mantra while in theta state?
Because I think when you're in beta state brain is processing external inputs, and subconsciousness mind doesn't care a lot about what are you repeating, but while in theta state, you're highly relaxed, basically "detached" from the physical body, and your subconsciousness is focused on internal inputs like your thoughts or something.

Am I right?

----------


## agfxdesigner

Good Idea !
Mantras are more effective when you're relaxed , so if you achieved theta brainwave and tried mantras i think it will have more effect than normal mantras .

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Good Idea !
> Mantras are more effective when you're relaxed , so if you achieved theta brainwave and tried mantras i think it will have more effect than normal mantras .



I'm waiting for a response that acts in accordance with the systematic study of the brain.

----------


## nina

I think that chanting a mantra typically leads one from a more active mind state like beta to more passive/reflective state like theta. At least, it's supposed to, if you're doing it correctly. So I don't think it really matters where you start out at...I guess if you start in theta then maybe you won't need to repeat the mantra for as long as you might when starting from alpha/beta.

----------


## mcwillis

Academics studying brainwave entrainment state that an isochronic tone at a theta frequency of 6.5 Hz is the optimal state for hypnotic suggestibility.

----------


## dutchraptor

I think most people would only reach alpha waves since they are just repeating the mantra and not actually relaxing which is the key to reaching the theta state. I usually induce the theta state through self hypnosis and from there on I repeat my mantra only a few times, unlike how most people just keep repeating their mantra until they fall asleep. 

Now obviously most people would reach the alpha or theta state when repeating a mantra as it is quite tiring, so in that sense you can't really go wrong. Generally however aiming for the theta state through deep meditation works alot better as mcwillis already said, it is in this state in which we are most susceptible to suggestion.

----------

